# bunny blasting



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

me and the boys went up to find some jacks just before christmas. it was foggy, limited visibility when we got there, things improved as time went on till we had 1/4 to 1/2 mile visibility. we saw fox tracks, bobcat tracks, coyote tracks and hundreds of rabbit tracks in the fresh snow.

never saw a single rabbit... not a jack, not a cottontail, not a rabbit of any kind. completely smoked, smacked and skunked. first time i can remember in my life time that i have not been able to at least see a rabbit, especially with the amount of tracks in the area... serious, in the tall sage, tracks at times completely filled the areas between bushes. snow was mostly 14 to 18 inches deep with 1 to 2 inches of new.

weird. maybe just caught them all while they were burrowed in and sleeping.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> me and the boys went up to find some jacks just before christmas. it was foggy, limited visibility when we got there, things improved as time went on till we had 1/4 to 1/2 mile visibility. we saw fox tracks, bobcat tracks, coyote tracks and hundreds of rabbit tracks in the fresh snow.
> 
> *never saw a single rabbit... not a jack, not a cottontail, not a rabbit of any kind. completely smoked, smacked and skunked. first time i can remember in my life time that i have not been able to at least see a rabbit,* especially with the amount of tracks in the area... serious, in the tall sage, tracks at times completely filled the areas between bushes. snow was mostly 14 to 18 inches deep with 1 to 2 inches of new.
> 
> weird. maybe just caught them all while they were burrowed in and sleeping.


Did you take Al Hansen with you ?? :O•-: -O|o- -/|\- -8/- -_O-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Kingfisher said:
> 
> 
> > me and the boys went up to find some jacks just before christmas. it was foggy, limited visibility when we got there, things improved as time went on till we had 1/4 to 1/2 mile visibility. we saw fox tracks, bobcat tracks, coyote tracks and hundreds of rabbit tracks in the fresh snow.
> ...


Sounds like a guided hunt by .45 or Pro. o-||


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

good one guys... been accused of this sort of shennanigans myself a time of two.


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel Kingfisher. I took my Grandfather out rabbit hunting the day after Christmas and didn't see a single rabbit! I guess somedays are luckier than others haha


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm right ther with you over Christmas weekend put 147 mil on the 4 wheeler ride stop hunt cheery creek Fost Vernon 2 crow 2 tweet birds I should have slept in you know my little girl 10th B DAY is on Jan 5th I got her a 22 410 and what will I take her to hunt rocks  :?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you talking about Cherry Creek out past Eureka ? Man I would think that area would be thick with rabbits. I hunted that with my pops about 50 years ago.  -)O(-


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> Are you talking about Cherry Creek out past Eureka ? Man I would think that area would be thick with rabbits. I hunted that with my pops about 50 years ago.  -)O(-


Yes not 1 I was looking for somewhere to take her on the 8th


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks. That just saved me a 150 mile trip.


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> Thanks. That just saved me a 150 mile trip.


No prob


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> Are you talking about Cherry Creek out past Eureka ? Man I would think that area would be thick with rabbits. I hunted that with my pops about 50 years ago.  -)O(-


about 7-10 years ago a fire out that way burnt most of the sage, you would think that the isolated pockets would hold rabbits but I have put allot of miles on my truck out there and there is not many to be had anymore. I have one spot that holds rabbits year after year. I hunt it four to five times during the winter with some success. The first trip out there this year was not so good, we shot eight and seen around thirty in a one mile loop threw the area,In the past it was nothing to see 100+, I saw allot of coyote track the past two years and I think they are doing a good number on the population.I have not seen any coyote though? you would think I would flush a couple out of the draws and gullies but I have yet to come across one. smart little buggers they must stick to the gullies and high tail it out of there when they hear use coming.


----------

